# how about you guys



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

whod like to take part


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

To bad Crockeeper isnt around. That guy has allot of info.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

CK would make some kickass profiles, but he has a kinda unfair advantage.

Talking of CK, where is he? Last i heard he was going away for a few days, and that was a couple of months ago


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

count me in. i already started on mine


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> count me in. i already started on mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slow down there turbo, this probably wont be able to happen till after the best tank

comp, im just feelin things out here


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

well ill finish it before so i dont have to do any work







im already finished i just need pics


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> well ill finish it before so i dont have to do any work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rock on man just save it for a bit and well see if this comp happens, if not you can

always put it in the non piranha section, but when the comp starts make sure you post

the fish you did it on so noone else does it


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

its not a fish!! its a herp


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

start em up


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

*OK WERE GONNA START THIS sh*t UP MAN, POST YOUR PROFILE IN THE APPROPRIATE FORUM AND PM ME THE LINK, I'LL BE TAKIN ENTRIES TILL MONDAY EVENING, ROUGHLY, GOOD LUCK*


----------

